# shoji doors



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

I am building some shoji doors and that part is really not a problem. what could be an issue is that most shoji doors or dividers are made with rice paper. This is pretty delicate stuff and not very opaque. Could someone give me an update on any new types of rice paper that is thicker, possibly various colors or a substitute. In my Japanese garden, I actually used a type of shade cloth and on another a wed barrier that would withstand the elements.
Ideas?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Research lacrolite. Ty Pennington used this product to make the translucent panels in his Tai Light.

He used a clear lacrolite but It may be available in an opaque white that's more suitable for shoji screens.

Please keep us posted on this project.

Subscribed!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

sawdustsnifer said:


> ...In my Japanese garden, I actually used a type of shade cloth and on another a wed barrier...


Wed barrier huh? What's the strongest you've found?


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*shoji Doors*

I apologize, 
I meant to say WEED barrier. It is a dark gray color and made panels to attempt to cover my outside air conditioner.

ed


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was kidding around. I'm averse to marriage so I've always got my eye out for the best "wed barrier"


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*shoji Doors*

Dear Jharris2,
No need to apologize,
My humor spans from one end of the spectrum to the politically incorrect. 

PS: I am presently looking up lacrolite.
PPS: There are a number of "materials?" that I have found at a fabric/craft store( I hate it when someone calls me work "cute")that I am also looking into. They seem to carry almost anything. I will keep you posted.

ward
available 24hrs...but not in row!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks man,

I'm very interested in the result of your research.

I have a cool idea for contemporary lamps that will incorporate that type of material.

Jeff


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Both Chinese and Japanese ink painting (Sumi-E) are done on rice paper, mulberry paper and the like.
Major art supply stores may have it in rolls as well as individual sheets of various sizes.
Seems to be no sizing in it at all = draw a line with water and tear it apart.


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*shoji Doors*

Dear Robson Valley
Thank you for your reply and I agree with you a 100% on everything you have said.

My concern is that these Shoji doors are actually going to be closet doors which now contain numerous shelves that contain all kinds of stuff. It is often opened repeatedly by members of my family that I fear would not be as careful as they should be and once the rice paper tears, OMG, it is going to be a lot of work to fix them. 

You see or hear my dilemma. I will look into your postings as I have heard through the grapevine that there are types of paper that is very durable. I have seen different types of paper on line that are used but I would definitely want to hold it in my hands and feel how durable it is and how opaque. 

I will see what I can come up with
Thank you so much


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*Shoji Doors*

Hi all,
I just wanted to send out a quick post on Rice paper and mulberry paper.

There are a lot of places on line and amazon that sell rice paper and mulberry paper. I even went to blick's are supply who had both but the problem I am having are three things.
1. the places I have visited want to sell me shoji doors...they did not mention that to me when phoning.
2. the length can be found a number of places in rolls but since my doors are 27 inches apart and each inner wood interior is special, meaning that inner rail and stile, to put it into simpler terms, at points are only 12 inches but other parts span almost 27 inches!
3. In one panel, I have to leave enough room to write my name in Japanese Calligraphy.
4. I may have to redesign the door to incorporate the paper to fit but I really like my design.
Will keep you posted! 
Oy Vay!
PS: I have not finished investigating lacrolite


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update

You're a mench!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You should read the article by Toshio Odate in the October issue of Popular Woodworking. The subject is koshi-do and the papers used. I gather that the koshi=do is the door version of a shoji screen.

George


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks George!

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/w...io-odate-additional-images-october-2013-issue


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Kayak builders print designs on rice paper and lay them up under the fiberglass. The rice paper virtually disappears. If you lay up the rice paper between two sheets of glass, you'll have very durable doors but they may be less opaque than you'd like. Thicker rice paper, available at just about any art supply store should help with this, or use multiple layers of the paper as well. We buy rice paper on rolls that are about 20-24 inches wide, depending...


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*Shoji Doors*

GeorgeC
Thank you both as you have given me a lot of look into. I tried to click on the link but nothing happened. It may be my add blocker but whatever the case, I can also look it up or buy it, or check to see if it is in the library.
FrankP. What is your source of the Rice paper. Most of what I have come across is quite limited by with. Be willing to buy some, see how it works and then decide from there. 

Fiberglass, huh? That is another option though I am a bit skeptical but the idea is still in the ballpark. I guess my fear is not durability but the final look. Will the doors now look like fiberglass? 

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.dipcraft.com/translucent-fiberglass-panels.html


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I've made a shoji "type" screen in the past and used a 2mm "rice paper" product from Japan which is similar to Luicor but appears more like traditional rice paper,


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Apparently the place we bought our art supplies is now out of business. Here's a couple of links to online options (only up to 18 inch width) though:

http://www.mulberrypaperandmore.com...er-roll.aspx?gclid=CJ7wr6uIqbkCFYui4AoduAQAfg

http://www.misterart.com/paper-boar..._term=59554&utm_campaign=PriceGrabberProducts


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks for the info and the websites. I think what I am going to do is a slight design difference to accommodate the sizes and widths of the mulberry paper and the rice paper and I will buy a roll of each to test them out. Heck, I have a lot of on hand just in case. 

Oh , and Mr. Mathewson---WOW! Those are amazing stairs. I think I will try to print out the picture and put it in my garage as an inspiration for my Japanese Garden. You wouldn't be able to send me a JPEG somehow would you? 
Mr JHarris2,
As for fabric, out west, we have a place called Joanne's fabrics. They call a vast assortment of fabric. I am sure somewhere where you live, there has got to be a fabric store. You need to look at all the varieties. At least 20 types for a start.

Sorry, I have not gotten back sooner but on the way home from a winery where I had bought some five gallon containers of fresh wine grapes and wine juice, I was involved in a mluti-car crash. I think I am O.K. and my car did better than the rest but ONE OF MY FIVE GALLON CONTAINERS OF WINE JUICE EXPLODED IN MY CAR DURING THE COLLISON AND NOW I AM STILL TRYING TO GET THE SMELL OF WINE JUICE OUT OF MY CAR! NEEDLESS TO SAY, I HAD TO SPEND A LITTLE TIME WITH THE HIGHWAY PATROL EDUCATING THEM THAT I WAS NOT DRINKING AND YOU CANNOT DRINK UNFERMENTED WINE JUICE!:laughing:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the fabric lead.

Laughing! Before I got far into that last paragraph I thought " oh boy, he's got some 'splainin' to do!!!"

Glad your ok and didn't have to spend any time in the tank!


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

Dear Jharris2,
Joanne's has a website where you could do some looking around. Since jewelry box and jewelry case making has been one of my first loves, I often went there looking for velvet, silk, etc for my work.

lastly, splashing of wine, splaining to do or splattered and sprawled? When I told the Highway patrolman about the wine juice, I said" don't you remember what "fluffy" the comic said ---can't you smell it!" He started to laugh!

BTW: Fluffy is a well known comic who got pulled over by the HP while eating a doughnut and that is what he told the HP officer. Since then, Gabriel Iglesias has been doing free shows for HP-hence the patrolman's laughter!:laughing:


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

_Dear JHarris2,_
_Bellow is the website for Joann fabrics. They seem to have stores all over the united states!_
_www.*joann*.com_

_ed:smile:_


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Brudda! 

There's one just a few miles from me.


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

I know it has been awhile and I had to put the shoji doors aside since I have a new hobby, winemaking but. I have redesigned them and now my problem is how to attach the inner Ribs to the side of the wooden frame of the doors. The frames of the door are about 2 1/2 inches and the inner ribs are 1 inch square. I could easily use glue but would that be enough? I was wondering what I may also use beside the mulberry paper.
suggestions!:blink:


----------

